# Sarah's first win.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This morning the first annual Breakfast Club Invitational was held at Sequoia Speedway. It involved 4 cars, 4 drivers and the loser had to fix breakfast.

The cars are donated by Mike King, and were driven by Sarah (pink), Yoshi (white), me (red) and Sarah's sister Maya (orange). All of them were brand new XT's with black cat silicones.










The format was 25 laps in each lane, the winner would be the person who spent the least amount of time to complete 100 total laps. You would have to drive all 25 laps in each lane for time. Rock-paper-scissors determined who got to pick which lane they wanted first, and Yoshi took lane 3. 

I won the first two rotations but it was close, nobody was more than two laps down. Cars were running in the 2.3 to 2.5 seconds per lap category. On the third rotation I crashed, Yoshi crashed into me and it took about 10 seconds to get up back on the track. Sarah won that rotation with Maya finishing second. I finished last but the times were still pretty close. The last rotation saw me in lane 3, the best lane, and Yoshi was inside me in lane 2. We were neck-and-neck for about the first 15 laps then Yoshi leaned on me going into 3, de-slotted me and then lapped me. On lap 21 he did it again, so on lap 24 I parked entering turn 1 and let him hit me, taking himself out and then I took off. I finished second behind Sarah, Yoshi finished third. I felt confident my time was close enough to Sarah that I had one, so I began placing my order.

Well, to make this long story short...I made a wonderful ham and egg omelet with sour dough toast and fresh squeezed OJ for everyone. My finishing time was 2.3 seconds slower, what amounted to one single lap, than Sarah's for the 100 laps. I beat Yoshi, but in an attempt of exacting revenge I let the bigger picture of victory slip through my fingers. I also made sure his omelet got some extra Tabasco as well. Sarah celebrated her first slot car victory by doing what she calls her Girl Gone Wild dance, by jumping on the couch and spinning her imaginary cowgirl rope, and finishing up with her six-shooter fast draw. It was something she learned from a movie as a kid.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Pete, it sounds like you guys had alot of fun, great looking cars, and a great breakfast to,lol. congrats on Sarah for her win. I want to wish you all a happy holidays to you and your family, take care, shon bates


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL!!! Sounds like a true Texas Girl at heart!! YEEHAW! OK, no I don't so that much, even though I live in Texas. HAHAHA!! Congrats Sarah!! Way to put it on da boys! And to have your sister come in second totally rocked!! Victory never tasted so sweet, litterally! HAHAHA!!

In our home, Christmas Eve tradition, ever since 3-4 years ago when I got my daughter and I's first slot car track (Scalextric Sport 1/32) is to setup the track and race until its time for her to go to bed. Got the track all setup and we began racing the cars that came with the set - two Cadillac LMP's from Scalextric. I actually had her car redone as a Pink Cadillac and I kept the black one. After racing those for a while we switched LMP's to the Slot.it Porsche 956's and 962's. Her car is a Pink Joest Porsche - nice looking car, but Daddy set that car up WAY TOO good! We race those cars sans magnets and a little lead here and there to balance the car. She NEVER deslotted! In fact, the final race was a race until someone crashed (deslotted). So I broke out my Spirit Reynard 2KQ that was race setup and balanced - nice aluminum wheels with a fast S3X motor. We ran for about 30 minutes straight - she's learning how to "nerf" in the corners so I had to watch it when I'd round the corners with her side by side. Well, it was around those corners that I tried to get out of her way that instead of slowing down I punched it and ended up off the track...she won.

Always a fun time racing for fun! Needless to say, Daddy had to clean up the track by himself. HAHAHA!! Great times and great memories made around a slot car track!

Congrats again to Sarah!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sarah Rulez and da boyz drool!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Way to go, Sarah!!!! Nice Job!!!

If I tried that racing stunt here, I'd be cooking all the time!! Oh, wait a minute...I do cook all the time!!! Glad you all had a blast!!!'' 

UtherJoe


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

It was a good fun race, hopefully we can do it again next year.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Yoshi and Pete.. you got beat by a GIRL snicker....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree... Pete, it looks like you passed on the dominate slot racing gene to your daughter! It's all good!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually I don't know if the got it through hereditary genetics or was injected with it. :X


----------

